# CPT Open Chondroplasty of the Knee



## keallen (Jun 29, 2012)

I am looking for CPT code for an open knee chondroplasty.  The diagnosis is "Right knee comminuted patella fracture" and we are using CPT code 27524 for the fracture but the doc also did a debridement & chondroplasty.  I can't find anything that lists it as inclusive.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!

"...a longitudinal incision was made midline over the knee to the level of the extensor mechanism. There was a tear of the extensor mechanism, which was incised further to expose the bony end. The distal portion of the fracture was in three separate pieces. There was a transverse fracture that was splitting the proximal pole from the distal pole. However the distal pole was split into three separate pieces. At this point, using a four cannulated screws, it was felt the best procedure would be to try and produce one separate fragment out of the three by compressing them with lag screw technique and then to do a tension band to address the transverse facture. Upon identifying this, the trochlea and the patella itself undersurface cartilage were identified and there was a significant cartilaginous damage to bolus which required chondroplasty. Debridement and chondroplasty was then performed back to stable rims of cartilage..."


----------

